# Swallowing gives you a tummy ache?



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

W gives great head. But fairly recently, she's stopped swallowing, something I really enjoy. She says my swimmers get "active" in her tummy and give her a tummy ache. 

Nearly three years ago, she had some intestinal surgery that gives her a few problems now and then, but she did a lot of swallowing between then and now. 

So for the ladies, have you ever had this problem? Or is there something else I should be looking for? I haven't changed my diet or anything like that....


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

You might have simething to drink ready for her when she is done to help with diluting it on her stomach. She may just have a more sensitive stomach now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

sperm don't actively swim around in your stomach, that's just silly.

Maybe she's not into it anymore.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Those delicate little boogers don't last long in that acid environment!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Does she suffer from IBS or any other digestive problem?

It doesnt seem likely that semen would actually be the problem. (But I am not a doctor..)

However I have had bad cases of IBS which are not actually related to anything at all, but it kind of turns me off whatever I ate right before I started feeling sick. Its like a mental block. The key is recognizing that its mental and that whatever the aversion is, it wasnt the real problem. The mind is more powerful at making us sick than we give it credit for. 

That, or maybe she just doesnt want to do it anymore.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Only time I ever had an upset stomach when it came to oral was when I was pregnant. I couldn't even go down during that time. But otherwise? No, no issues. It's possible that her stomach is acting up now, even after three years since the surgery. I know there were things that were off limits to me after my stomach surgery 9 years ago that I can eat now, and things that were fine then, I just can't handle anymore. It could be something like that. Have you noticed a change in her general appetite regarding food, at all? If so, it would be a good idea to talk to the doctor about it. In the meantime, I'd do as suggested...see if she'd be open to a drink being available for after.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

There are alternative endings to BJs other than swallowing.

I find them to be more satisfying. 

The more volume the better.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple of times I have had an upset stomach after giving a BJ, can't be sure if it is a coincidence or it really was the BJ. Hasn't happened for a long time now though so if it was the BJ's then the problem has passed.
His diet hasn't had any major changes.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel dizzy after I swallow.

So I believe that it can cause stomachaches for some other people.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't get pain, but sometimes it can make me feel a little nauseous for about an hour.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Never had that problem...


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> W gives great head. But fairly recently, she's stopped swallowing, something I really enjoy. She says my swimmers get "active" in her tummy and give her a tummy ache.
> 
> *Nearly three years ago, she had some intestinal surgery that gives her a few problems now and then,* but she did a lot of swallowing between then and now.
> 
> So for the ladies, have you ever had this problem? Or is there something else I should be looking for? I haven't changed my diet or anything like that....


She might do well to go see a doctor and get things checked out. Her recent stomach issues could be a symptom that something could be amiss with her stomach or intestines.

Is anything else giving her stomach problems besides swallowing?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I stopped swallowing because it gave me throat cancer which I have fortunately completely recovered from.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> W gives great head. But fairly recently, she's stopped swallowing, something I really enjoy. She says my swimmers get "active" in her tummy and give her a tummy ache.
> 
> Nearly three years ago, she had some intestinal surgery that gives her a few problems now and then, but she did a lot of swallowing between then and now.
> 
> So for the ladies, have you ever had this problem? Or is there something else I should be looking for? I haven't changed my diet or anything like that....



My wifee always has her favorite drink immediately after I climax and she swallows. This way, no taste and no tummy issues. Simple.

Our stomachs have hydrochloric acid in them and they can literally burn through carpets!!!

Sperm do not survive in our stomachs. Impossible.

You don't get cancer or diseases from swallowing a tiny amount of sperm.

You won't die or need surgery because you swallow a teaspoon of sperm once in a while and then eat 3+ meals each day, drink a lot of water and your stomach acid is so strong, its scary.

If the taste bothers you, drink something afterwards or eat something. Not rocket science.

My wifee doesn't like it either but has her fav drink immediately afterwards and sometimes a snack later, depending on the time of the day and zero issues and she has a stomach ulcer!!!

You get cancers from a very unhealthy diet, smoking, too much sun tanning, drinking, genetics, you get the idea.

Unless someone has a STD and when they ejaculate, that STD goes with the sperm and she swallows, which could lead to issues. There are cases of a guy having a STD, she got sores in her mouth from it.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> My wifee always has her favorite drink immediately after I climax and she swallows. This way, no taste and no tummy issues. Simple.
> 
> Our stomachs have hydrochloric acid in them and they can literally burn through carpets!!!
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, Michael Douglas attributed his throat cancer to oral sex....or did I misread that


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

People can actually be allergic to sperm. Even their own. It could be something you're eating or drinking. "What goes in, comes out or grows in hair". Or perhaps stays in if heavy metals.


----------



## eves (May 21, 2013)

My wife definitely prefers the taste when I have some pineapple juice in the hours before. However I have noticed she will complain of her stomach not feeling so well afterwards if I've over done it with the juice and drank a lot of it. Coincidence? Possibly. But I've noticed this happening more than a couple times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the repsonses. She still has some stomach issues, and she doesn't eat three squares a day, never has. 

I know hydrochloric acid in the stomach is one of the most powerful acids, and I thought the same thing, those little buggers don't last long. However, we can all eat something that "doesn't agree" with our tummies. 

The intestinal problems she had (not stomach problems) still show themselves now and then. But overall she's healthy and fit. She doesn't complain about the taste, just that it seems to bother her stomach. This is new, so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I highly doubt it's the actual sperm that is bothering her stomach, more likely the seminal fluid contains something that is doing it.

Tr a glass of water before and after. For her...not you.

You might want to look at what you've been eating lately. What we ingest affects all body systems. Have you been on any medication lately? Ive heard pineapples and cucumbers make semen taste better, though I haven't really noticed a better taste, I have noticed a more bitter taste after Mr. pink eats certain foods, particularly brussel sprouts!!! UGH!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

We are vegetarian, so actually I have eaten a lot of cucumbers lately... my diet hasn't really changed to any large degree for some time. We eat tuna as our "meat" for the complete proteins available, and otherwise no meat, lots of veggies. 

From what she said, apparently this isn't just a one-time thing for her. And of course she hasn't mentioned previous lovers, but something along the lines of "this has never happened before" so i figure it's either me, or as someone posted above, she really doesn't like to do it any more. Although she says differently, and lately has simply "let it fly" instead of swallowing. 

I'll mention the glass of water and other suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> *We are vegetarian, so actually I have eaten a lot of cucumbers lately... my diet hasn't really changed to any large degree for some time. We eat tuna as our "meat" for the complete proteins available, and otherwise no meat, lots of veggies. *
> 
> From what she said, apparently this isn't just a one-time thing for her. And of course she hasn't mentioned previous lovers, but something along the lines of "this has never happened before" so i figure it's either me, or as someone posted above, she really doesn't like to do it any more. Although she says differently, and lately has simply "let it fly" instead of swallowing.
> 
> I'll mention the glass of water and other suggestions. Thank you.


Actually you are pescatarian not vegetarian.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

camillaj said:


> People can actually be allergic to sperm.


I guess that would only be a problem if a man consumes large quantities of his own semen.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lenzi said:


> sperm don't actively swim around in your stomach, that's just silly.
> 
> Maybe she's not into it anymore.


Or maybe it's just her way of explain that it's making her feel sick.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lenzi said:


> I guess that would only be a problem if a man consumes large quantities of his own semen.


The food a man eats has an affect on his semen. That's why things like pineapple affect the taste of semen.

So if he consumes something that she's allergic to, and the chemicals she's allergic to get into his semen, of course she can have an allergic response to it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

doubletrouble said:


> Wow, thanks for all the repsonses. She still has some stomach issues, and she doesn't eat three squares a day, never has.
> 
> I know hydrochloric acid in the stomach is one of the most powerful acids, and I thought the same thing, those little buggers don't last long. However, we can all eat something that "doesn't agree" with our tummies.
> 
> The intestinal problems she had (not stomach problems) still show themselves now and then. But overall she's healthy and fit. She doesn't complain about the taste, just that it seems to bother her stomach. This is new, so I'm not sure what's going on.


It sounds like you do not believe her. Why?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Horizon said:


> Wait a minute, Michael Douglas attributed his throat cancer to oral sex....or did I misread that


They are now attributing throat cancer to HPV transmitted by oral sex. It is far more likely from performing cunnilingus than fellatio. Men do carry HPV, but the amount of the virus load is much smaller.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Larry is right, oral CA comes from HPV. It is in fact the greater part of new cases.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It makes me throw up, so yes it happens. 

Not sure why it does either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

lenzi said:


> I guess that would only be a problem if a man consumes large quantities of his own semen.


Lol

That's a funny picture


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It sounds like you do not believe her. Why?


It's not that I don't believe her, it's just something new. With her other digestive sensitivities since her intestinal surgery three years ago, she's very sensitive to any kind of discomfort down there. 

We're still in R, so part of me nags with suspicion, even though she's never given me any reason to be. It's part of the post-infidelity-stress-syndrom I read about in another thread 

I really think it's being oversensitive to her digestive system. However, as I said before, this is a new thing, after doing this with me for the last nearly three years.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Lol
> 
> That's a funny picture


Two words: cream pie


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> Larry is right, oral CA comes from HPV. It is in fact the greater part of new cases.


I really felt that the focus on vaccinating girls for HPV was an extreme case of gender bias. If you have a virus that has been proven to cause cancer in women, why would you not think that it causes cancer in men, too?

At the time the thought was that it would cause prostate cancer. Heck, it still may be the cause. But it turns out the throat cancer is linked.

My son will be vaccinated. Had my son been a teen when it came out, I would have pushed hard for it. If I'm ever single or I ever get red flags from my wife, I'm getting it.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Semen is alkaline. Alkaline substances will neutralize stomach acid. Too much alkalinity will cause an upset stomach. I don't know whether this is really the cause of her upset stomach, but it seems plausible. Maybe chasing it down with a carbonated beverage would help.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, Revel, I did not know that. 

And thanks for staying on topic. 

Y'all who wanna talk about HIV and oral CA, etc -- I appreciate that you're here -- but please start another thread as that stuff's really not useful or helpful here.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It makes me throw up, so yes it happens.
> 
> Not sure why it does either.


Well that hasn't happened, but to me it sounds like it might. 

I have really nothing to compare to, and don't really want to ask W, but I think my volume is probably pretty normal, and variable, depending on our activity levels.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe a good compromise would be to use a thin condom.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

On special occasions my wife will swallow but most times she won't due to my volume. Not to be gross but if I don't orgasm in 3 days I tend to shoot in copious amounts. My wife can easily handle the "load" but it makes her feel sick afterwards. Therefore I don't get offended if she is not up for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had it make me feel sick to my stomach before. Like swallowing a giant snot wad...ugh. It doesnt always bother me though. It could be from her previous surgery...my mom had intestinal surgery several years ago, and is now starting to have different issues.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks 3X, I guess it's situational. I don't want her to get an aversion to it, but I don't want my pleasure to outweigh her discomfort. We'll try having a drink of something ready for the next time, whenever that may be


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

My wife NEVER SWALLOWED. NOT ONCE!! I did have a few girlfriends who swallowed. I loved it. One did say she felt something funny in her throat afterwards.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm very fortunate because my current wife always swallows and not for nothing enjoys the taste very much ???!!! I guess it does pay off to go to Sunday Mass each and every Sunday ahem ?????!!!!!


----------



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

eves said:


> My wife definitely prefers the taste when I have some pineapple juice in the hours before. However I have noticed she will complain of her stomach not feeling so well afterwards if I've over done it with the juice and drank a lot of it. Coincidence? Possibly. But I've noticed this happening more than a couple times
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sperm takes days (weeks to produce). The fluid itself is ready before hand unless you climax once after having the juice then the taste wouldn't be in the system anyway. Foods take a while to alter the blood chemistry and it is not possible to alter the taste with small quantities hours before the event.

It would take days and large quantities to alter the taste.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly...ejaculate doesn't taste like candy, or really all that pleasant. It does upset my stomach, I'm not sure why, especially on an empty stomach. bleh :/


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

DobermanLove said:


> Honestly...ejaculate doesn't taste like candy, or really all that pleasant. It does upset my stomach, I'm not sure why, especially on an empty stomach. bleh :/


That could be part of it. W has always been one who eats pretty much one meal a day, so when nighty-nite comes, her tummy has to be pretty much empty. That could be part of it. Maybe I can encourage her to have a snack of some sort beforehand (or an afternoon delight?). She's pretty adamant about her diet plan (which I don't completely agree with), so that's not likely to change much. Maybe a protein shake or a small glass of milk? 

For various reasons, I've tasted my semen a few times over the years, and although it's not an ice cream topping, it's not a bad taste.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Now this would be a myth busters show I would love to watch. LOL


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

Ginger ale.

Also: ejaculate definitely doesn't taste that great, I've found that if right before my H comes I put his penis as far back in my throat as I can it's better. You have less taste buds in the back of your tongue. Sometimes I don't even taste anything using that method and just have to worry about swallowing.

Sperm's good for you. Lots of protein


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

had a girl friend once for about a month. she only ever gave me oral. said I gave her heart burn. So i made her a blowjob kit. Tums, Lollipops and bottled water....lol. No more complaints after that.....


----------



## Philnamehere (Aug 29, 2013)

To the ladies...
My wife is horrible at fellatio...doesn't enjoy it and took no interest in improving even when I was able to helpfully and patiently offer some guidance. Never even attempts it any more and I took the route of being the "good husband" by easing any undue pressure and never insisting...my begging, pleading, reciprocating, encouragement, gentle intimate conversation...nothing worked so, I effectively dropped it and maintain the fantasy that I will actually receive it one day and also offer it to an actual "orgasmic woman".
Never did it go on long enough for the swimmers to leave to spill out so she never tasted it (well, mine)...so this is what I must say:
If anyone should feel nausea or other discomfort from swallowing, uh...why swallow? There are so many other alternatives. 
Right?
(and at this moment, guys out there are looking to lynch me)


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

If anyone should feel nausea or other discomfort from swallowing, uh...why swallow? There are so many other alternatives. 
Right?
(and at this moment, guys out there are looking to lynch me)


I swallow because it makes my husband feel loved, he finds it very erotic. My jaw can also get sore during the process but it's not an excruciating pain so I do it because I love him. Sometimes my hip will cramp during PIV but I don't shove him off for a little discomfort.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> Now this would be a myth busters show I would love to watch. LOL


I sure hope you're thinking of Kari and not another cast member. :slap:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> I swallow because it makes my husband feel loved, he finds it very erotic. My jaw can also get sore during the process but it's not an excruciating pain so I do it because I love him. Sometimes my hip will cramp during PIV but I don't shove him off for a little discomfort.


FWIW, vaginal secretions can have the same effect. The only difference is that a woman will get very wet *before* she orgasms.

I've gone to work with a bit of a queasy stomach a few times. I think of it as a pleasant reminder of the morning's fun....


----------



## catch22gofigure (Apr 26, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It makes me throw up, so yes it happens.
> 
> Not sure why it does either.


You too ??!! I thought i was the only one wth is that ?? Made a spitter out of me lonnnngg time ago. I hate throwing up.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I am embarrassed to say that I swallowed for the very first time last week! I'm embarrassed because my husband and I have been together for almost 30 years! We have a very fulfilling sex life, so I'm really not sure why it never happened before. After reading all the threads on this board about swallowing, I decided to give it a try. My husband said that he had the most intense orgasm of his life! He was in the clouds for 3 days! I had imagined it would be a lot worse than it actually was - wasn't bad at all! Had I known he would enjoy it so much, I would have done it a long time ago. I have to say though that it's nice to have something new to add to our sex life after 30 years!!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

karole said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I swallowed for the very first time last week! I'm embarrassed because my husband and I have been together for almost 30 years! We have a very fulfilling sex life, so I'm really not sure why it never happened before. After reading all the threads on this board about swallowing, I decided to give it a try. My husband said that he had the most intense orgasm of his life! He was in the clouds for 3 days! I had imagined it would be a lot worse than it actually was - wasn't bad at all! Had I known he would enjoy it so much, I would have done it a long time ago. I have to say though that it's nice to have something new to add to our sex life after 30 years!!


Sounds like you got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

NewHubs said:


> Sounds like you got a lot of catching up to do


That's exactly what my husband said.....LOL!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Swallowing gives you a tummy ache?*



karole said:


> That's exactly what my husband said.....LOL!


Karole ,

It mat be a good idea to get yourself a uummm bib in case it gets too messy  enjooy !


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it's probably psychosomatic and not based in any physical reality.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I think it's probably psychosomatic and not based in any physical reality.


I imagine for some that could be, but W and I have been together for three years and she's never complained before this. So... with some of the responses form women here, and the "BJ kit" idea (lol, but hey, if it works...), I am getting some good ideas. Thanks, all. 

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

What is this thing called a Blow job? :scratchhead:
I've heard about it, I faintly remember getting a lot of them during my teenage years from female friends & girlfriends but since I said "I do", that has stopped.

maybe I should search google for this "bj" or blowjob...please excuse me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Threetimesalady said:


> Oh, and I spit...


I have to say....that surprises the hell out of me. And I'll admit that it saddens me a little too. I had you kind of built up in my mind.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> I have a good idea that will solve your problem...This way you will find out if it's her or if it's you....Get a whiskey glass...For three or four days jack off inside of it and keep your cum...Let her see you do this...If you want to refrigerate it between fillings....When it is full then have her watch you drink it down...If it tastes good to you then maybe she will feel that it is OK after all....But, play fair...Let her be the jailer with the key to your trophy of love...My best to you....Oh, and I spit...


:rofl:
OMG I love you!

PS, cold cum is awful!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> :rofl:
> OMG I love you!
> 
> PS, cold cum is awful!


What would lead you to try it cold?


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> What would lead you to try it cold?


Why and how ?? From my experience semen has always been warm and gooey 

Opppss i neglected to read the earlier post regarding refrigerating the semen. Oh my ..... why didnt i think of that hehhe?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> What would lead you to try it cold?


To me, cum tastes like brie cheese, I really dislike brie cheese. It also smells like a very strong lye type soap particularly when fresh and spread across skin that is sweaty, even on the sheets I can smell it. One of my friends, a gay man, said he LOVES the taste and smell of cum, made fun of me then suggested I try it cold. So I let it sit for a while, thus losing it's body temp, and it was worse.

I guess I am very lucky because when I asked my husband if he felt badly about me not swallowing he said he honestly didn't care if I ever swallowed so long as I kept up the good work. I honestly don't see why it important or feels like a personal rejection if your wife enjoys giving you head but prefers not to swallow..what's the big deal?

I like giving head, precum is a little bitter but it's not horrible. I have swallowed many times and it's okay but whenever possible, I prefer to let it all fall out of my mouth. But that's not always possible, like in a car for instance. Another friend suggested to spit into a napkin, but that stuff is incredibly sticky so it's much easier to swallow.

I don't have any idea if this is just the way my husband's semen is because I don't have anything, that I clearly remember, to compare it to. And that is something Ive always wondered about but would prefer someone else do the research. 



> FWIW, vaginal secretions can have the same effect. The only difference is that a woman will get very wet before she orgasms.


When a man goes down on a woman, he doesn't have to swallow anything at all. In fact, he should let it all pool between her legs, using his tongue to paint her with her secretions and his saliva...because the wetter, the better.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> When a man goes down on a woman, he doesn't have to swallow anything at all. In fact, he should let it all pool between her legs, using his tongue to paint her with her secretions and his saliva...because the wetter, the better.


No, you don't have to, but I often do. There's plenty there, if I let it drool there will be a fairly large wet spot. She's not lacking in the fluid right before orgasm, and I think she beats me in volume.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> What would lead you to try it cold?


Reminds me of the story of a woman who went to the sperm bank because she couldn't get pregnant with her husband. When they brought the sample for insertion, she swallowed it! Turns out her husband had convinced her that oral sex was all there was.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Several months ago my STBW surprised me by swallowing once. I didn't know what to say, so I didn't say anything. She did the same the next time, and this time she started talking. In her past, she always felt that bj's had always been something demanded of her, and were given with some level of resentment. She had never felt any pressure from me and had grown to actually enjoy giving them to me to the point that she actually likes my taste and looks forward to swallowing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> No, you don't have to, but I often do. There's plenty there, if I let it drool there will be a fairly large wet spot. She's not lacking in the fluid right before orgasm, and I think she beats me in volume.


I think that is a high compliment indeed. But I would not feel rejected, and in fact do not because my husband doesn't swallow my secretions. It simply doesn't matter to me, nor my husband. So I just don't get the rejection factor... if a wife enthusiastically gives head but doesn't swallow...BFD!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The disconnect is that if she was truly enthusiastic then she would swallow. If you see enthusiasm followed by running to the bathroom to gargle its very off putting.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I think that is a high compliment indeed. But I would not feel rejected, and in fact do not *because my husband doesn't swallow my secretions*. It simply doesn't matter to me, nor my husband. So I just don't get the rejection factor... if a wife enthusiastically gives head but doesn't swallow...BFD!


Big difference though...and my STBW is similar in volume...she gets WET. *There really is no way to avoid swallowing a whole bunch of it*. It is sort of assumed just by going down on her. I am saying this bit with the assumption that the man is trying to do it right, but his face is going to be wallowing in the juices for an extended period of time. It'll get all over his face, lips, nose, chin, tongue, and if he throws in his fingers, those too. An extended period of time with the taste, smell, texture. WAY longer than the five seconds a woman has to deal with when her guy goes in her mouth.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Big difference though...and my STBW is similar in volume...she gets WET. *There really is no way to avoid swallowing a whole bunch of it*. It is sort of assumed just by going down on her. I am saying this bit with the assumption that the man is trying to do it right, but his face is going to be wallowing in the juices for an extended period of time. It'll get all over his face, lips, nose, chin, tongue, and if he throws in his fingers, those too. An extended period of time with the taste, smell, texture. WAY longer than the five seconds a woman has to deal with when her guy goes in her mouth.


Truth.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> To me, cum tastes like brie cheese, I really dislike brie cheese. It also smells like a very strong lye type soap particularly when fresh and spread across skin that is sweaty, even on the sheets I can smell it. One of my friends, a gay man, said he LOVES the taste and smell of cum, made fun of me then suggested I try it cold. So I let it sit for a while, thus losing it's body temp, and it was worse.
> 
> I guess I am very lucky because when I asked my husband if he felt badly about me not swallowing he said he honestly didn't care if I ever swallowed so long as I kept up the good work. I honestly don't see why it important or feels like a personal rejection if your wife enjoys giving you head but prefers not to swallow..what's the big deal?
> 
> ...


It's dietary. You are what you eat. You can suggest he lays off the dairy, coffee and booze, that should probably improve things.

Just like garlic eaters sweat garlic. You are what you eat.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> It's dietary. You are what you eat. You can suggest he lays off the dairy, coffee and booze, that should probably improve things.
> 
> Just like garlic eaters sweat garlic. You are what you eat.


But if you eliminate 3 food groups you're only left with steak!!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> But if you eliminate 3 food groups you're only left with steak!!!


Sounds like a win/win to me!


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

This sounds like a psychological issue, not a physical one.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The disconnect is that if she was truly enthusiastic then she would swallow. If you see enthusiasm followed by running to the bathroom to gargle its very off putting.


Ah, now I see. My H used to go wash his face and brush his teeth after he went down on me. I was always very hurt by this, like he couldn't wait to get it off of him. So I stopped him from going down on me. I figured he was just doing it so he wouldn't be a selfish ass.

But I got the nerve up to ask him one day. He said, I know how intolerant you are about scents and tastes, so I figured I better wash it all off so you don't kick me out of bed.

pair of imbeciles...the both of us!

What if she just let it spill out of her mouth onto you as she gives that TLC after care? (That is my favorite part!).

Does she know this hurts you and makes you feel rejected? She might just be an imbecile like the Pinks.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> It's dietary. You are what you eat. You can suggest he lays off the dairy, coffee and booze, that should probably improve things.
> 
> Just like garlic eaters sweat garlic. You are what you eat.


I have to cut back on salt though...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Big difference though...and my STBW is similar in volume...she gets WET. *There really is no way to avoid swallowing a whole bunch of it*. It is sort of assumed just by going down on her. I am saying this bit with the assumption that the man is trying to do it right, but his face is going to be wallowing in the juices for an extended period of time. It'll get all over his face, lips, nose, chin, tongue, and if he throws in his fingers, those too. An extended period of time with the taste, smell, texture. WAY longer than the five seconds a woman has to deal with when her guy goes in her mouth.


Sam, having never dined at the Y myself I shall take your word for it. I no longer produce that much except on very special occasions which seem to have nothing to do with out good the sex is


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Ah, now I see. My H used to go wash his face and brush his teeth after he went down on me. I was always very hurt by this, like he couldn't wait to get it off of him. So I stopped him from going down on me. I figured he was just doing it so he wouldn't be a selfish ass.
> 
> But I got the nerve up to ask him one day. He said, I know how intolerant you are about scents and tastes, so I figured I better wash it all off so you don't kick me out of bed.
> 
> ...


What? No you misunderstand. I meant in theory. My wife swallows. Lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Big difference though...and my STBW is similar in volume...she gets WET. *There really is no way to avoid swallowing a whole bunch of it*. It is sort of assumed just by going down on her. I am saying this bit with the assumption that the man is trying to do it right, but his face is going to be wallowing in the juices for an extended period of time. It'll get all over his face, lips, nose, chin, tongue, and if he throws in his fingers, those too. An extended period of time with the taste, smell, texture. WAY longer than the five seconds a woman has to deal with when her guy goes in her mouth.


That's what I've found. Not swallowing it means breaking contact to let it drool. Gentle suction adds to her pleasure, and I only lessen contact enough to inhale when I need to. If I swallow it then I don't have to lessen contact to do that too. I think it really does add to her pleasure. 

I also don't mind doing it, though if I do too much it will give me a tummy ache later. One I consider a badge of honor :smthumbup:


----------



## adolfsonzp (Sep 14, 2013)

There are alternative endings to BJs other than swallowing.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

adolfsonzp said:


> There are alternative endings to BJs other than swallowing.


Pick another image host, they are blocking direct linking from forums.

One good one is http://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Ah, now I see. My H used to go wash his face and brush his teeth after he went down on me. I was always very hurt by this, like he couldn't wait to get it off of him. So I stopped him from going down on me. I figured he was just doing it so he wouldn't be a selfish ass.
> 
> But I got the nerve up to ask him one day. He said, I know how intolerant you are about scents and tastes, so I figured I better wash it all off so you don't kick me out of bed.
> 
> ...


My wife INSISTS i go wash my face and brush my teeth afterward. I actually would rather not


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I think it really does add to her pleasure.
> 
> I also don't mind doing it, though if I do too much it will give me a tummy ache later. One I consider a badge of honor :smthumbup:


I agree, it doesn't really mean anything in terms of pleasure.

I think the badge of honor should look like a Georgia O'Keeffe painting...

View attachment 8634


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> I agree, it doesn't really mean anything in terms of pleasure.


Which, when I go down on her or when she does for me?

I think it lessens the pleasure for her some if I don't, because as I said it requires breaking suction to let it drool out. 

For a guy? There is a little bit of difference. The difference between avoiding the orgasm altogether or letting him shoot in your mouth is MASSIVE. There is no comparing the two orgasms. Taking away the contact or just switching to hands only at that point is FAR less pleasurable than orgasming inside where it's warm at wet. But there is also a little bit of a difference in pleasure. It feels good to have suction during orgasm. If she swallows, that suction can stay. If she doesn't, then it's hard to keep sucking if her mouth is filling up.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've never spit... But I have gotten a tummy ache if I swallowed on an empty stomach. A snack takes care of that quite easily.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Swallowed this morning  and thus far ...... tummy is okkie dokkie


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Which, when I go down on her or when she does for me?
> 
> I think it lessens the pleasure for her some if I don't, because as I said it requires breaking suction to let it drool out.
> 
> For a guy? There is a little bit of difference. The difference between avoiding the orgasm altogether or letting him shoot in your mouth is MASSIVE. There is no comparing the two orgasms. Taking away the contact or just switching to hands only at that point is FAR less pleasurable than orgasming inside where it's warm at wet. But there is also a little bit of a difference in pleasure. It feels good to have suction during orgasm. If she swallows, that suction can stay. If she doesn't, then it's hard to keep sucking if her mouth is filling up.


breaking contact on a guy (or a woman for that matter) runs the risk or ruining the rhythm right at the moment of orgasm. When that happens....well....it sucks.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> breaking contact on a guy (or a woman for that matter) runs the risk or ruining the rhythm right at the moment of orgasm. When that happens....well....it sucks.


Well I do have to breathe 

I work hard on not letting it break the rhythm.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for keeping up the flow of info (no pun intended), but to keep things on track, W doesn't mind swallowing. in fact, when she first brought it up when we got together, she included that she swallowed. And did, for something like 30 months. But just lately she's said it makes her a tummy ache. 

I think the snack idea will be good. Haven't had an offer, although she's said something about it the other day. In the last year I think she's only given me about half a dozen bjs. Lots more sex than that, and no, I'm not complaining as some have suggested. I'm looking for helpful ideas, input, other peoples' experience who have/do swallow. 

Thanks again for everyone's participation in the thread.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Thanks for keeping up the flow of info (no pun intended), but to keep things on track, W doesn't mind swallowing. in fact, when she first brought it up when we got together, she included that she swallowed. And did, for something like 30 months. But just lately she's said it makes her a tummy ache.
> 
> I think the snack idea will be good. Haven't had an offer, although she's said something about it the other day. In the last year I think she's only given me about half a dozen bjs. Lots more sex than that, and no, I'm not complaining as some have suggested. I'm looking for helpful ideas, input, other peoples' experience who have/do swallow.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's participation in the thread.


Did the swallowing make that much of a difference for you?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Did the swallowing make that much of a difference for you?


Well yeah, it does. And it had been going on for all this time, then poof... out comes this tummy thing. And for my personal preference, it feels really good to be swallowed, rather than, well, other options.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Did the swallowing make that much of a difference for you?


Yes it does. When swallowing she keeps the suction up and it intensifies the orgasm. Either storing up a mouthful or letting it dribble out means less suction.


----------



## WellyVamp (Apr 26, 2013)

This is weird, because I get a bit of a funny stomach after I swallow. It must be fairly common.

I still swallow though, mainly out of convenience. What disturbs me is that if there is loads of it and I'm facing head downwards it starts coming out of my nose. 

Does anyone else get this as well?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

never had that problem


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I have no problem swallowing. However my husband loves it when I let his cum flow from my lips back down his penis. I will usually swallow the first spurt or two and let the rest flow back on to him.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive always swallowed as much as i possible can though i would leave that little umm dribble on my lower lip for a " visual " which the guys always umm appreciate


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Ive always swallowed as much as i possible can though i would leave that little umm dribble on my lower lip for a " visual " which the guys always umm appreciate


It always leaves them with a smile on their face !!!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

These last few posts have left me with something more than a smile..


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Very happy you enjoy !!!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Swallowing gives you a tummy ache?*



kimd said:


> Very happy you enjoy !!!


Likewise


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Good Lord! It's been a while since someone swallowed me. And to think my WS was happy to do that for her AP on 3 occasions and I've had nothing in 18 years (once way back in the beginning).

I'll have to ask her if it gave her a stomach ache. I know she said she almost gagged once (talking about her AP mind you). Then again, she refuses to discuss her cheating behavior any further. 

And meantime I'm left to reflect on early years, way back, when BJ's were common.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My ex wife never gave oral, and the longer we were together, her NPD began to emerge. It became a tool of shame. She did a number on my sexual esteem among other things. My STBW happily gives them. It's kind of funny how this has all worked out. In the beginning, she never swallowed, and then one time she did, and has every time since then. We had a very intense talk about that that was revisited again a few days after her surgery. She had never swallowed her past lovers, and there were many of them. With me, for her, it was something she wanted to do, and enjoys the whole experience. After her surgery on her ear, she could barely open her mouth wide enough to eat a cracker. She was the one that brought up how much she missed tasting me, and even went so far as to give hj's to completion just for that taste. She has shown the ultimate in acceptance, but I still have a hard time fully accepting it for what it is because of what my ex did to me. Hopefully with time...


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I was able to keep tabs this year on how many times I've even gotten a BJ... one for every two months. And since the "tummy ache" thing started, only two. So it's still a problem.


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe she just doesn't like giving BJ's.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah if that's so, I wish she'd tell me the truth about it. Says she enjoys it...


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Gave hubby a " pre work bj " this morning before he went to work and I'm happy to say my tummy is dokkie dokkie


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Lets be real here, the consistency is awful. 
It could give her a stomach ache. It could make her feel sick. 

I give blow jobs and I swallow, but I don't think it should be a given.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I give blow jobs and I swallow, but I don't think it should be a given.


But for the last three years, W did and swallowed. Now it's a tummy problem. 

She only eats about one meal a day, so if it's a morning or evening thing (I work during the day), her tummy is pretty much empty. I'm thinking that's part of the problem.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Gave hubby a " pre work bj " this morning before he went to work and I'm happy to say my tummy is dokkie dokkie


Knowing this ..... I'd be more than happy to give you a pre breakfast protein drink any day !!!


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Just shake it up real hard before serving !!!


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

my wife says it givers her one...but it never stops her from swallowing my babe is a trooper.


----------

